# London photography meetups facebook group



## partyaddict (Feb 28, 2008)

here is the link to a group i have created for photographers to meet up in london once a month with a  different theme each time please invite all of your friends that have an interest: 

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=10846044809

see u later :thumbup:


----------



## partyaddict (Mar 7, 2008)

bump


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 8, 2008)

yesterday, i finally gave in to peer pressure, and i am on facebook now


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 8, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> yesterday, i finally gave in to peer pressure, and i am on facebook now



I'm sure you will get over it.


----------



## partyaddict (Mar 26, 2008)

2nd bump


----------

